# Roof retraction process stops halfway - here's why mine does!



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

I know this topic has many threads, but I have found decisively (finally!) why my roof stops halfway through the retraction process, and I think it's worth it's own stand alone topic, with photos.
The swing up-and-out panel that is behind the driver (Fig. A) catches on the fabric that lines the inside of the rear roof pillar area (Fig. B). This brings the whole process to a halt. Unless I reach over by hand to dislodge it, the roof will not go down the rest of the way.
Now all I have to do is figure out how to fix it...











_Modified by jnhashmi at 2:44 PM 2-3-2008_


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Roof retraction process stops halfway - here's why mine does! (jnhashmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnhashmi* »_Now all I have to do is figure out how to fix it...
Is there any reason why the dealer wouldn't fix it under warranty?


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Roof retraction process stops halfway - here's why mine does! (jnhashmi)*

Good pictures. Exactly what mine did on the passenger side. This has been discussed on several ealier posts. The fabric is not in the correct position and the fold out piece hangs on it The string on the bottom of the fabric was too loose and my dealer tightened it and after a month it is still working fine.. The fold out hard plastic piece is not causing the problem.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Roof retraction process stops halfway - here's why mine does! (vweosdriver)*

I'm sure it is covered under warranty. I will have the dealer take a look at the string. I brought the car into the deadler with this problem before and of course it worked just fine while they had it. Hopefully they will be able to fix it quickly. I was hoping it could be something I could fix myself to avoid all the hassle.


_Modified by jnhashmi at 8:04 AM 2-4-2008_


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Roof retraction process stops halfway - here's why mine does! (jnhashmi)*

I had the very same problem, but just pushed the material back along the rod that it is attached to and it has been fine since.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Roof retraction process stops halfway - here's why mine does! (kpiskin)*

Did you do that when the top was up or down, or while it was opening?


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Roof retraction process stops halfway - here's why mine does! (jnhashmi)*

I had the car on so that the top would remain stationary where it was stuck. I was able to figure out where it was sticking from there. Then I saw how the material was holding that flap back which is really odd because it was causing very little pressure to keep the flap from flipping up. Anyway, I looked at how the material was attached and could see that it was attached to a metal rod or something. I pushed the material back so that the flap then popped up. I tested the top a few times and it kept working. This happened in December, and hasn't returned in two months. I've probably used the top hundreds of cycles already and that was the first time I had any issue. I was worried it was something more complex and would require a stay in the shop. 
I'm not sure if the cold weather played a role or what.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Roof retraction process stops halfway - here's why mine does! (kpiskin)*

I'll look at mine tomorrow. Mine is working but noone but you have mentioned a rod before so I want to find it.Does the rod run side to side or front to back of the car.? When you pushed the material back, which direction was that? What holds the material on the rod where you positioned it, friction? May be my questions will be answered when I sse the rod tomorrow. TIA


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Roof retraction process stops halfway - here's why mine does! (kpiskin)*

Ok, cool. I will take another look at it today. Perhaps it will make more sense when I get it in front of me, although I did look at it fairly close before and didn't see anything obvious like you describe. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Roof retraction process stops halfway - here's why mine does! (jnhashmi)*

You have to look down into the car where the material attaches to it. I'll try to take a photo of it so you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## etbtcar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roof retraction process stops halfway - here's why mine does! (jnhashmi)*

Just printed out this article and took it to the dealer. Exactly the same problem I am having. So far in the shop for 2 days and the service guys state that they are talking to the engineers at VW. The engineers say that the fabric should not be holding the flap back. There is some hard plastic down at the corner of the fabric though, and I think that is what is jamming things up. I think your second picture captures that nicely. Thanks for the post, and good catch!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Roof retraction process stops halfway - here's why mine does! (etbtcar)*

mine had this exact problem on the drivers side......more often in cold weather at the beginning and then just randomly towards the end of last summer. i waited till this spring to get it adjusted to make sure it was tight enough in the chilly weather incase the stiffness of the fabric had something to do with it. first adjustment by the dealer did not fix it. 2nd adjustment so far has worked........my fabric was catching below where the actual headliner fabric was and more on the supportive fabric that attaches to the cables like in the top pictures. mine was also flapping "inside out" towards thepoint of the trianular piece that folds up at the most rear edge cable (not the one with the 'guide' that goes around the folding arm)


----------



## etbtcar (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roof retraction process stops halfway - here's why mine does! (just-jean)*

OK just back from the dealership. They had to go to VW engineers and what they found was "ck'ed resistance of top grounds and found to much resistance for pump ground. removed trunk trim/removed ground nut. cleaned terminal." the service rep showed me a picture of a crimped line as well (sorry no copy) and he was forwarding it on to VW. He also said that some of the early EOS's had a problem with a pop rivet that also caused a similar problem. 
Hope this helps


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Roof retraction process stops halfway - here's why mine does! (etbtcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *etbtcar* »_ OK just back from the dealership. 

Thanks for the update. So everything is working properly now?


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Roof retraction process stops halfway - here's why mine does! (jnhashmi)*

I took my Eos in today for this problem and they said they tightened the string on both sides (even though I only had the problem on one side) and they said it was working now. This in addition to an apparent recall regarding the check engine light (see post titled: "Recall 03 - Update ECM?"). I haven't got the car back yet, but hopefully all is working now. If I don't post again, everything is working fine.


----------

